# Présentation messages entrants dans Mail (affichage images)



## Auborddelagaronne (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de formater mon MacBook Pro et de réinstaller Snow Leopard. Contrairement à auparavant, des courriels comportant des photos, graphiques ou images ne s'affichent plus "directement visibles" mais sous forme de lien à cliquer. Par exemple des messages en provenance de "Groupon" ou sites équivalents. Pour avoir la même apparence qu'avant je dois aller dans Présentation > Message et choisir "Alternative suivante" ou bien "Meilleure alternative". Mais cela pour chaque message de ce type. Je ne trouve pas comment paramétrer cela par défaut.
Qui peut m'aider ?

Merci d'avance ! 
Archibald


----------



## otgl (1 Novembre 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Aller dans Mail > Préférences > Présentation.
Cocher la case "Afficher les images distantes".


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail et de ses réglages, donc d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Auborddelagaronne (2 Novembre 2012)

Merci OGTL, mais c'était déjà cliqué et cela ne marche pas
Info complémentaire, il m'est arrivé ce matin qu'un fichier (pdf) joint n'apparaisse pas dans le message. Je ne l'ai trouvé que parce que le message indiquait qu'il y en avait un. Pour qu'il apparaisse, j'ai dû faire la manip comme pour les images/photos.
Merci encore , mais mon pb n'est hélas pas résolu


----------



## otgl (2 Novembre 2012)

Hmm... Essaie ceci:


Quitter Mail.
Lancer Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.
Copier et coller dans le Terminal:
	
	



```
defaults write com.apple.mail PreferPlainText -bool FALSE
```
 et appuyer sur Entrée.


----------



## inazuma12 (16 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Super ! J'avais ce problème ce jour et  la réponse l'a résolu.

Merci encore.


----------

